# ,    .
! 
    .  ,      ,    ?      ?
 .

----------

> ! 
>     .  ,      ,    ?      ?
>  .


,  .   ,   ,

----------

> ,  .   ,   ,


    ,      2009 ,    ,    ,   ?     ,   ?

----------

> ,      2009 ,    ,    ,   ?     ,   ?


      ,     .    ,        .    ,    .

----------

,    ,  ,      .

----------

"    " :  70 -  73.3
     ...

        :
 73.3 -  91.1

----------

, -    :Frown:

----------

-   -   -   -      -   -   -

----------


## 2007

> ,    ,  ,      .


     .      .     .

----------

(  )                 (    20.10.2004 N 07-05-13/10).

    .

----------

> "    " :  70 -  73.3
>      ...
>         :
>  73.3 -  91.1


     73.3?

----------

...

            ...
*73.3* -  91.1

       :
 70 -  *73.3*

      :
 50 -  *73.3*

      :
 91.2<> -  *73.3*

         :
 76.2 -  *73.3*

----------

> -   -   -   -      -   -   -


,  . ,   73.3,      ,   ?

----------

...     ,        ( 91),       (-20)

----------

> ...     ,        ( 91),       (-20)


      ,  ,   .
 ..  /   =  - 13% =         (  20%)     .  ,    ?

----------

?    70-      ,    70-...

         -       - ?  ? 

  -  ,       ...       73-91  ...     ""      ...

----------


## 2007

> ,    ?


.        ? .   ...

----------

.       .        .          ?

  ,         . ,        .               .   ,    .         6  2007 .  03-04-06-02/38.
       .             2-,     .     ,       .

    , ,  ? 
   ,    ,    ....     ,    ...    ,    ... ?

----------

"" - ...

      ?      ,         ,    ...

 "" -,        ,    ...   " "...

 -    ,       ...




> ,   ()       ,     .
> 
>  ,                          ()    ,     ,        .


     ,  "    ( )  "...
      :
"    -  "

**   ,    ...

          "":
-   --...

----------

,    ,       .    ,     ,       .    .

----------

...        ,                        ...

         " "     ...
    "   "   " "                 ...

P.S.     -

----------

,    ,  ,         .

----------

** ?     :
-       !     ? !

----------

-,   ,   ,   .        -         ,     ,   ,          .

----------

...       ...

 73 -  91 1000
 70 -  73 870

  130  - ,  -  ...

  ,       -  ""...   ...    ...  ...

----------


## 2007

> ,  ,


**,        .  :Smilie:     .    .

----------

> ,        .     .    .



    ,   ,            .

----------


## 2007

- *2007* **     70.  :Smilie:  
          70   .  .

----------


## 223

> - *2007* **     70.  
>           70   .  .


,   .     ,

----------

...

----------


## 223

> ...


()  ...
        .        :Smilie:

----------

...            ...

   ,         ,          ...

----------

,         ...      2007   :Smilie:

----------

.

----------


## 2007

**, .         . , ,   .      .         . 



> ...            ...


-...       ...          .

----------

> ...            ...
> 
>    ,         ,          ...


,      ?        ,     ,   ,     ?

----------


## 2007

> ,     ,   ,     ?


  :yes:      .      .

----------

?

    ...       ...

           ,     ...

  -            ""

----------

> ?
> 
>     ...       ...
> 
>            ,     ...
> 
>   -            ""


    ,   ,    ,       ,    .      .

----------


## 223

> ...            ...
> 
>    ,         ,          ...


  .   - ,     .
  /       .   ,      /.        ,      .         -     .    .

----------


## 2007

> .


          ,      ? ,        .

----------

... -   -          .  ,   , -   37,   ?

----------

... ,       ...

  ...    1

----------


## 223

> ,      ? ,        .


   . ,  ,  .     /    . ,       ,      .          1 ,          ,      /,

----------

() / "-66"

----------


## waw

> ,    ?  
> .
> .        ? .   ...


!    ,    ,    ( ,  ).   - " -          ..."

----------


## Lenik

,    .
...     ,   ,     ,   . ,   .       91?  :Embarrassment:

----------

*waw*,   ""     ...  ...

1.   ,     ""      ,      **   ... ..                

2.     ,          ,          **     ... 

,   , ,  -       ,         ...   .1        ...

       .1      ...

----------

!    ,    ,   .
   -  ,     ,   - -  -, .   .    ,        ,  -.
    ,         9 ,       (1-10)      .

----------

**



> 



http://www.buh.ru/document.jsp?ID=10...DIIIDD1008DI=2

----------


## waw

> waw,   ""     ...


  ,    ,    /     (  ,      ,   ?)

----------


## A.S.

17 . 55      ,     -   ,      91-

----------

> ...
> *73.3* -  91.1


  ,    **   .    .
 ,    **     . 
**   ,      ?
,        
 70 -  91.1

----------


## tv63

> -   -   -   -      -   -   -


 -   - -   -  "  " (       )
            20 70 - ( ),        .          !
  .

     ,      .

 137.     

        ,       .
           :
   ,      ;
       ,              ,     ;
  ,      ,   ,   ,                (   155  )   (   157  );
( .    30.06.2006 N 90-)
       ,         ,    .      ,     ,   8    77   1, 2  4    81,  1, 2, 5, 6  7  83  .
( .    30.06.2006 N 90-)
 ,   ,       ,                  ,    ,      ,   ,        .
 ,    (            ,    ),      ,   :
( .    30.06.2006 N 90-)

----------

> ...     ,        ( 91),       (-20)


   3 ,   .
      "    ",        ,    +.
-      .    70 73, 73 91 (        ).    ,  ...
   -  .   ,     .

-       (20%)
-     ,         ,      .

-  ,   ,      . , ,   (   )!

  ,   ,     (   ,   ;      ).

----------

> ...
> 
>             ...
> *73.3* -  91.1
> 
>        :
>  70 -  *73.3*
> 
>       :
> ...


          ?

----------

,     ,    ...

       (   ),     (   )

----------

> ,     ,    ...
> 
>        (   ),     (   )


   ,  ,    (      ,    ,  )!
1.   ,  ,   (        )
2.     ,  73.3 91.1   ?
3. ,   ,    91.1 ,   91.1 ?
,       ...

----------

-          :
 73 -  91

         ,  -...

----------

> -          :
>  73 -  91
> 
>          ,  -...


    ...      ...,   ,    ,   ...

 ,    :
- ,     ,    c 
- ,     ,   ,    ,   91.02 
- ,     ,   ,     91.02 

, ,   .

----------

...

,   ... ,   " "  ,           73-91  91-73

----------

> ...
> 
> ,   ... ,   " "  ,           73-91  91-73


  ?      (     )? (   -  ?)

----------

-  -        ...          ,      ...    0 ...

----------

> -  -        ...          ,      ...    0 ...


       ,   ...
   ( ,      ),       (     ,  )
    -  .. -    :Frown: 
 :Frown:

----------

